# CoDeSys Users‘ Conference



## UniMog (15 Januar 2009)

*Jetzt drehen die bei 3S-Smart Software auch bald durch.*
*Für eine Tagung mit bischen bla bla bla ........... Anmeldegebühr von 199 Euro*ROFL**
*das ist echt der nackte Wahnsinn..........*
*Die glauben alle wir finden das Geld auf der Straße *

*Auch dieses Jahr laden wir Sie wieder ein zur CoDeSys Users‘ Conference, dem Informationsforum für alle Anwender des weit verbreiteten IEC 61131-3 Automatisierungstools CoDeSys.*
*Die Themenpalette ist wieder komplett neu, so dass auch diejenigen CoDeSys Anwender, die bereits an einer CoDeSys Users’ Conference teilgenommen haben, interessante Neuerungen erfahren.*

*199,- Euro (inkl. Dokumentation, Mittagessen und Tagungsgetränke, exkl. evtl. Parkgebühren)*


----------



## repök (15 Januar 2009)

Kommt dann wohl ganz aufs Mittagessen an !


----------



## Cerberus (15 Januar 2009)

Oder auf die Tagungsgetränke! *ROFL*


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 Januar 2009)

Ich sehe das mit dem Geld auf der Straße finden nicht ganz so. Je nach Ort müssen da mehrere Leute einen Tag vorher anreisen, haben Fahrt- und Übernachtungskosten, müssen den Raum im Hotel mieten, das Catering des Hotels in Anspruch nehmen etc. Und da kommt dann schon was zusammen.


----------



## Cerberus (15 Januar 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ich sehe das mit dem Geld auf der Straße finden nicht ganz so. Je nach Ort müssen da mehrere Leute einen Tag vorher anreisen, haben Fahrt- und Übernachtungskosten, müssen den Raum im Hotel mieten, das Catering des Hotels in Anspruch nehmen etc. Und da kommt dann schon was zusammen.


 
Und genau deshalb musst du entweder das Geld auf den Straßen finden oder einen Goldesel im Schlafzimmer stehen haben!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 Januar 2009)

Trotzdem fehlt mir da dann immer noch der Zusammenhang dass die bei 3S durchdrehen.


----------



## Cerberus (15 Januar 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Trotzdem fehlt mir da dann immer noch der Zusammenhang dass die bei 3S durchdrehen.


 
Weil die 199 TEuro verlangen für diese Conference, Doku, Mittagessen und Getränke.


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Januar 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Trotzdem fehlt mir da dann immer noch der Zusammenhang dass die bei 3S durchdrehen.


Ich bin ebenfalls angeschrieben worden. Und da ich nicht User bin, sondern nur angeschrieben wurde, weil ich mir mal die Sache ansichtshalber runtergeladen hab (ja, Zwangsregistrierung ), hatte die Mail für mich ein wenig Werbecharakter. Und da schluckt man dann doch ein wenig, wenn man für eine (mutmaßlich) Werbeveranstaltung 200EUR berappen soll. Da bei mir die Mail schon vernichtet ist, kann ich leider nicht mehr nachsehen, wie viel Gegenwert nun wirklich für die 200EUR zu haben sind (was ich als Nicht-User und auch Nicht-Teilnehmer wahrscheinlich auch nicht beurteilen kann) ...

PS: mir fällt grad ein: ein Schwerpunkttema ist Version 3, die ja, wenn ich da up to date bin, noch nicht so richtig im Einsatz ist und gegenüber V2 wohl deutlich anders sein soll.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 Januar 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Weil die 199 TEuro verlangen für diese Conference, Doku, Mittagessen und Getränke.



Das wäre dann allerdings absolut durchgedreht


----------



## Cerberus (15 Januar 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> PS: mir fällt grad ein: ein Schwerpunkttema ist Version 3, die ja, wenn ich da up to date bin, noch nicht so richtig im Einsatz ist und gegenüber V2 wohl deutlich anders sein soll.


 
Hab gerade mal kurz gegoogelt und das hier gefunden. Infos zu den Themen findet man hier.


----------



## Kieler (15 Januar 2009)

..also, wenn die sich auch in den kalten Norden wagen würden, würde ich glatt hingehen. Mich stört weniger die 199€ als die Entfernung.


----------



## maxi (15 Januar 2009)

Früher was das bei so veranstaltungen so das man Eingeladen wurde, es gabt tolles Bueffet, Sekt, Trinken, Tolle Taschen mit Dokumenten, Vergoldetet Kugelschreiber usw. und mann musste nix bezahlen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Januar 2009)

...da bleibe ich lieber bei den "7 nach 5" veranstaltungen vom mitbewerber, was die da erzählen ist egal, aber es gibt immer schnittchen, getränke und eine warme suppe - "UMSONST"...

gruß helmut

PS. manchmal trifft mann sogar kollegen aus dem forum


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Januar 2009)

Reparatur schrieb:


> ...da bleibe ich lieber bei den "7 nach 5" veranstaltungen vom mitbewerber....
> PS. manchmal trifft mann sogar kollegen aus dem forum


 

Wo du da gerade von sprichst ???? Wann sind denn mal wieder welche ??? Ich hab da schon lange nix mehr von gelesen.........

Grüsse


Axel


----------



## maxi (15 Januar 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wo du da gerade von sprichst ???? Wann sind denn mal wieder welche ??? Ich hab da schon lange nix mehr von gelesen.........
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> ...


 
in 45 Minuten in Ulm
Soft SPS und PC Based SPS


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> in 45 Minuten in Ulm
> Soft SPS und PC Based SPS


 
...axel ich glaube das schaffen wir nicht mehr...

Ich schaue morgen mal in der Fa. ich meine ich hätte da einen kalender, ich schreibe dann mal ne pn...


----------



## Solaris (15 Januar 2009)

Reparatur schrieb:


> ...axel ich glaube das schaffen wir nicht mehr...
> 
> Ich schaue morgen mal in der Fa. ich meine ich hätte da einen kalender, ich schreibe dann mal ne pn...





Wieso pn? Wir wollen alle wissen wo es was umsonst gibt!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Januar 2009)

@solaris
maxi schreibt doch gleich in Ulm...und wann bei uns in bielefeld schreibe ich dir nicht, mir ist es schon einmal passiert das ich keine suppe mehr bekommen habe und ich glaube du hast mir alles weggefressen...

gruß helmut


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> in 45 Minuten in Ulm
> Soft SPS und PC Based SPS


 

Da passt sowie was nicht ??? Maxi hat um 17:18 Uhr geschrieben.... Die Veranstaltung heißt  doch 7 nach 5 und nicht  3 nach 6 ...... oder ?*ROFL*


----------



## Solaris (15 Januar 2009)

Reparatur schrieb:


> @solaris
> maxi schreibt doch gleich in Ulm...und wann bei uns in bielefeld schreibe ich dir nicht, mir ist es schon einmal passiert das ich keine suppe mehr bekommen habe und ich glaube du hast mir alles weggefressen...
> 
> gruß helmut



Ja in Bielefeld (wo auch immer das ist) solls immer knapp sein mit der Suppe.

Ich lasse das nächste Mal was übrig... versprochen!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Januar 2009)

Solaris schrieb:


> Ja in Bielefeld (wo auch immer das ist).......!


 

Psssssstttt..... Bielefeld gibt es gar nicht..

siehe hier



aber das gehört eigentlich in einen anderen Tread


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Januar 2009)

Solaris schrieb:


> Ja in Bielefeld (wo auch immer das ist) solls immer knapp sein mit der Suppe.
> 
> Ich lasse das nächste Mal was übrig... versprochen!


 
...aber für den LiLaStern aber auch...wo Bielefeld ist solltest du, der aus "Schwerin" kommt aber wissen, weil das liegt auch im Osten genau in OSTWESTFALEN....da wo der Hermann vor 2000 Jahren die Römer vertrieben hat, ohne uns würdest du nur Pizza essen anstatt eine ordentliche Kartoffelsuppe...

gruß Helmut


----------



## Solaris (15 Januar 2009)

Reparatur schrieb:


> ...aber für den LiLaStern aber auch...wo Bielefeld ist solltest du, der aus "Schwerin" kommt aber wissen, weil das liegt auch im Osten genau in OSTWESTFALEN....da wo der Hermann vor 2000 Jahren die Römer vertrieben hat, ohne uns würdest du nur Pizza essen anstatt eine ordentliche Kartoffelsuppe...
> 
> gruß Helmut



also...... ich war ja in Geographie nie eine Leuchte aber mein Schwerin hat mit Ostwestfalen nix zu tun, im übrigen wohne ich hier nur und Kartoffelsuppe finde ich ekelig


----------



## UniMog (15 Januar 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ich sehe das mit dem Geld auf der Straße finden nicht ganz so. Je nach Ort müssen da mehrere Leute einen Tag vorher anreisen, haben Fahrt- und Übernachtungskosten, müssen den Raum im Hotel mieten, das Catering des Hotels in Anspruch nehmen etc. Und da kommt dann schon was zusammen.


 
Das ist auch keine 100% Schulung oder Weiterbildung sondern
eine bessere Werbeveranstaltung und dafür finde ich es etwas teuer mit 199€.
Werbung für das eigene Produkt sollten die Hersteller selber bezahlen.

Die "Fitmacher Tage" von Siemens sind vergleichbar und kostenlos.
Das sind auch bessere Werbeveranstaltung.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Januar 2009)

...die betonung lag ja auch auf ost...


----------



## MW (15 Januar 2009)

Reparatur schrieb:


> ....da wo der Hermann vor 2000 Jahren die Römer vertrieben hat, ohne uns würdest du nur Pizza essen anstatt eine ordentliche Kartoffelsuppe...



Toll, jetzt schreibt ihr hier auch noch vom Essen, jetz hab ich Hunger, mist !!  

199€ find ich auch etwas heftig, besonders wenn es wirklich nur ne Werbeveranstaltung ist.


----------



## zotos (15 Januar 2009)

Reparatur schrieb:


> ...da bleibe ich lieber bei den "7 nach 5" veranstaltungen vom mitbewerber, was die da erzählen ist egal, aber es gibt immer schnittchen, getränke und eine warme suppe - "UMSONST"...
> ...




Ich denke das ist genau der Grund dafür das eine Teilnahmegebühr gerechtfertigt ist. Als eine Art Schutzgebühr um daraus keine Kaffeefahrtrunde zu machen die nur auf die Gratis Sache aus sind und sich dann halt dem Marketinggeschwafel zu ergeben.

Die User Conference ist ja nun keine häufig stattfindende Veranstaltung wo die meisten Teilnehmer mehrere Hundert Kilometer anreisen müssen (Fahrtkosten, Übernachtung und viel viel Zeit) die dann von 9.00 bis 17:00Uhr geht (ein halber Arbeitstag ;o) ) und da fallen die 200€ wohl fast nicht mehr ins Gewicht.

Wenn man dann dort eine Show ala "7 nach 5" erleben würde wo eine Vertriebswurst einem dann erklärt das WinCCflexibel nun eine fast erträgliche Geschwindigkeit erreicht hat würde ich das wirklich schlimm finden. Von der CoDeSys User Conference würde ich erwarten das einige Entwickler vor Ort sind darüber hinaus werden wohl auch Leute von der CAA als Teilnehmer dabei sein was sicher einen ganz anderen Einblick in die Struktur vermittelt. Immerhin sind wohl die meisten CoDeSys Nutzer nicht direkt Kunde bei 3s sondern bei Hardwareanbietern.

Aber nun kommt mein "Geheimtipp" (aber pssst nicht weiter sagen): SPS-Forumstreffen 2009. So wie es aussieht ist in diesem Jahr dort auch 3s vertreten und vielleicht auch Jokab-Safety und ganz sicher auch Deltalogic. Soviel geballte kompetenz und nur eine Teilnahmegebühr ;o) 



Reparatur schrieb:


> ...
> PS. manchmal trifft mann sogar kollegen aus dem forum


Das "könnte" bein sps-forumstreffen auch der fall sein.... vielleicht ;o)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Januar 2009)

@zotos
weißt du eigendlich was ich für Kaffee alles tun würde...dafür gehe ich sogar zur einer "7 nach 5"...

Einen Geheimtip hatten wir hier 2008 auch, das OWL-Forumstreffen, unsere Gäste waren Markus, zottel und sogar der user 2008.
Zottel hat zur späteren Stunde auch einen Vortrag gehalten, leider habe ich nichts verstanden (nur Fachchinesisch)....

gruß Helmut


----------



## Kieler (15 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Früher was das bei so veranstaltungen so das man Eingeladen wurde, es gabt tolles Bueffet, Sekt, Trinken, Tolle Taschen mit Dokumenten, Vergoldetet Kugelschreiber usw. und mann musste nix bezahlen



Heute ist es häufig so, dass man zwar Geld für eine Veranstaltung veranschlagt, es aber dann doch nichts kostet. So filtert man dann das wirklich nur Interessierte kommen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Januar 2009)

Reparatur schrieb:


> ....Einen Geheimtip hatten wir hier 2008 auch, das OWL-Forumstreffen, unsere Gäste waren Markus, zottel und sogar der user 2008.
> Zottel hat zur späteren Stunde auch einen Vortrag gehalten, leider habe ich nichts verstanden (nur Fachchinesisch)....
> 
> gruß Helmut


 

Das soll es übrigens dieses Jahr wiedergeben... Ich muss aber erst abwarten bis ich weiß an welchen Terminen die Hochzeiten sind... damit es wieder Schnitzel am frühen Morgen gibt...... sobald ich Infos habe reserviere ich SOFORT.......


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

jetzt haben wir 30 Beiträge und fast soviele Meinungen. Hat den schon 
jemand bei 3S (z. B. *Roland Wagner*) gefragt, was die Motivation für
die Teilnehmergebühr ist?

Für mich als Teilnehmer müssen sich die Kosten (Arbeitszeit + Reisekosten 
+ Gebühr) solcher Veranstaltungen früher oder später amortisieren.

Gibt es hier Teilnehmer ehemaliger Veranstaltungen, die etwas dazu sagen 
können?


----------



## Roland Wagner (16 Januar 2009)

*Hinweise vom Veranstalter*

Hi Leute,

ich out mich jetzt mal quasi als Veranstalter der CoDeSys Users' Conference und möchte Euch ein paar Infos darüber geben.


> 199€ find ich auch etwas heftig, besonders wenn es wirklich nur ne Werbeveranstaltung ist.


Wie Ihr das nach den folgenden Zeilen beurteilt, bleibt Euch überlassen. (Wem sonst )

Seit 1995 veranstaltet 3S-Smart Software Solutions regelmäßig das so genannte CoDeSys User Group Meeting. Eingeladen sind alle direkten Kunden. d.h. in der Regel die Hersteller von Steuerungen oder Automatisierungskomponenten, die mit CoDeSys porgrammierbar sind. Darunter sind auch einige wenige Maschinenbauer, die selbst Steuerungen für den eigenen Bedarf herstellen. Das sind wie gesagt unsere Kunden, und die bezahlen uns direkt dafür, dass sie CoDeSys einsetzen. Deswegen laden wir die auch ein - sprich kost nix! Wenn Ihr da mit auf der Einladungsliste steht: :s12:
Wenn aber nicht, dann :sm23:.

Die Idee zur CoDeSys Users' Conference ist uns vor einigen Jahren gekommen, weil immer mehr :s12: angefragt haben, ob sie :sm23: zum User Group Meeting mitnehmen dürfen. Na ja, Ihr könnt Euch vorstellen, dass das einfach nicht geht.

Somit haben wir 2003 zum ersten Mal die Veranstaltung angeboten - von Anfang an gegen Geld. Warum?
* Das Essen kostet uns auch Geld . Dafür gibt es zur "Kartoffelsuppe" mehr als nur Schnittchen  (irgendjemand hat mal behauptet: <<"3S" oder ausgesprochen "3 Ess" steht für 3 x Essen!>>  Will ich aber nicht weiter kommentieren!)
* Die Vorbereitung und Durchführung kostet noch mehr Geld
* Die Veranstaltung ist bewußt offen, d.h. jeder kann kommen! Und damit sind auch die so genannten Marktbegleiter gemeint - die das z.T. auch schon wahrgenommen haben.
* Wir versuchen wirklich gute, praxisnahe Inhalte zu vermitteln. Das machen wir natürlich auch in CoDeSys-Schulungen, die wir ebenfalls anbieten. Die kosten aber deutlich mehr (auch wenn sie natürlich deutlich effektiver sind). Die Schulungen dauern auch min. 2 Tage. Anderseits bekommt man in den Schulungen nur das erklärt, was man für die tägliche Arbeit benötigt.
* Bei der Users' Conference wollen wir zu den Tipps und Tricks, die natürlich auf jeden Fall dahin gehören, auch ein wenig über das Alltägliche hinaus zeigen, was man denn noch machen kann, wie man sich die Arbeit mit dem Tool erleichtern kann. Auch was so auf der RoadMap steht. D.h. man bekommt innerhalb eines Tages einen sehr kompakten Eindruck, eine Menge hilfreicher Tipps, zum Teil Applikationsbeispiele auf der begleitenden CD etc. Außerdem ist es (auch) eine Möglichkeit, mal mit den Herstellern des Tools ins Gespräch zu kommen. Normalerweise hat es ja der typische Anwender von CoDeSys überwiegend mit dem Hersteller der Geräte zu tun, die er kauft.
* Die begleitende Ausstellung der CoDeSys Automation Alliance soll dann auch gleich die Möglichkeit geben, sich mit den Leuten zu unterhalten, die CoDeSys-Geräte anbieten. Das ist etwas, was von den Teilnehmern der Veranstaltung überwiegend recht positiv bewertet wurde.

Das ist so der Hintergrund.

Es soll keine Werbeveranstaltung sein! Aber natürlich kann es wie Werbung wirken, wenn man den ganzen Tag über das eine Tool spricht. Das könnte man aber auch bei einer Schulung sagen (fragt Markus!). Dennoch lassen wir durchaus auch mal "die Hosen runter" und reden über Dinge, die man in einer Werbeveranstaltung nicht sagen würde und werden durchaus auch mal :icon_redface:. Sprich wir sind ehrlich!

So - jetzt habe ich ziemlich viel getextet. Dennoch vielleicht noch ein paar Fakten am Rande.
* Unter http://www.users-conference.com/index.shtml?feedback haben wir Feedback hinterlegt. Alles echt, keine Fakes (aber natürlich haben wir die vereinzelten negativen Kommentare da nicht abgedruckt!)
* 2008 hatten wir in 3 deutschsprachigen Conferences ca. 300 Teilnehmer (quasi "ausverkauft"), davon ein hoher Anteil an "Wiederholungstätern"! Zusätzlich noch einmal 200 weitere in anderen Ländern.
* Die Veranstaltung in Nürtingen/Stuttgart war eigentlich immer ausverkauft, meist mit Warteliste, zum Teil mussten wir die Leute nach Norden schicken (O.K., ich weiss, Herdecke bei Dortmund ist für manchen eher Nord-Italien, aber für uns ...)
* Nachdem wir die Einladung am Mittwochnachmittag verschickt haben, sind jetzt (Freitagvormittag) bereits 13 Anmeldung hereingekommen. Sorry. ich sehe gerade Nr. 14.
* Auf dem SPS-Forumstreffen wird wohl zumindest einer, möglicherweise einige unserer Leute auftauchen. Aber bei 40 Minuten Zeit kann man natürlich nicht die gleiche Tiefe und Menge erwarten, wie bei einem ganzen Tag.
* Die echten "Schlaumeier" treffen uns auch immer wieder auf anderen Veranstaltungen, wo wir durchaus ähnliche Themen besprechen. Allerdings muss man dazu quer durch die Republik, und ob das dann günstiger  ist ...

Und jetzt macht was wir wollt. Wenn ich den einen oder anderen von Euch jetzt (trotz des vielen Textes) auf einer der Conferences treffe, freue ich um so mehr! (Das gibt extra Nachtisch - versprochen!)


----------



## Perfektionist (16 Januar 2009)

Roland Wagner schrieb:


> ... weil immer mehr :s12: angefragt haben, ob sie :sm23: zum User Group Meeting mitnehmen dürfen.
> ...


Idee: ich als :sm23: frage meinen :s12:, ob er mir meine Teilnahme an der Users' Conference sponsorn will .

EDIT: da fällt mir grad auf: die Tätigkeit eines Sponsors ist es, zu spons*e*rn


----------



## Roland Wagner (16 Januar 2009)

> sponsern


Ja, so etwas gab es auch schon.

Bitte versteht aber :sm23: nicht als Abwertung. Ich bin jeden Samstagabend nach der Ziehung der Lottozahlen ein :sm23:, ansonsten aber .


----------



## sue port (16 Januar 2009)

ich möchte ja niemandem zu nahe treten,
aber wer von euch hat schon eine solche "veranstaltung" finanziert?
kalkuliert und durchgezogen?
eine goldene nase verdient sich daran mit sicherheit keiner!!!
vergleiche mit dem großen grüne s sind hinkend und haltlos!!!
die haben da n paar euro übrig, 
von denen bekommt man aber auch nichts geschenkt,
was bringt mir der schöne kulli, die afterwork party 
oder der schicke usb stick,
wenn dafür das material bzw. die schulungen für "ihre produkte" 
und der service, die man braucht unbezahlbar sind.
(eine s7 schulung ist auch keine kostenlose werbe veranstaltung)
da schon mal drüber nachgedacht? 
geld liegt nicht auf der straße,
wer es kostengünstiger (nicht billig) aber dennoch effizient machen kann,
so daß alle was davon haben soll dieses gerne tun!
es schimpft sich so leicht, seid konstruktiv, laßt euch was einfallen wie man da was gemeinsam auf die beine stellen kann.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Januar 2009)

@sue
du hast schon recht, bewerte die nicht so ernst gemeinten
Antworten bitte nicht über, es war nur spaß, das gehört dazu.

Ich habe persönlich noch nicht mit CoDeSys gearbeitet aber ich halte es 
für ein sehr preiswertes und sehr gutes produkt.
Wenn die für ihre Veranstaltung Geld nehmen, damit es
an anderer Stelle nicht versteckt hereingeschaft, ist das
schon in ordnung.

Außerdem muß ich leider gestehen, ich habe mich heute auch bei einer 
Veranstalltung angemeldet die Geld kostet (bei Siemens):icon_redface:.

@Wagner
ihre Kartoffelsuppe würde ich gerne mal probieren....

gruß helmut


----------



## Kieler (16 Januar 2009)

*Nord-Italien*

Hallo Herr Wagner,

irgendwie ist mir die Enthaltsamkeit im Norden nicht so ganz klar. Lohnt sich eine Veranstaltung im Großraum Hamburg nicht?


----------



## Roland Wagner (19 Januar 2009)

> ihre Kartoffelsuppe würde ich gerne mal probieren....


Nur zu! Ich möchte nicht zu viel versprechen, und auch keinem unnötig Hunger machen, aber ich verrate nur so viel: Wir tun da ab und zu auch mal "Würstchen" rein .



> Lohnt sich eine Veranstaltung im Großraum Hamburg nicht?


Gute Frage. Ehrlich gesagt, kann ich das nicht wirklich beantworten, dazu müssten wir es erst einmal ausprobieren.
Aber so viel kann ich sagen:
Es ist ziemlich viel Aufwand, so eine Veranstaltung zu organisieren. Das fängt damit an, dass man eine geeignete Location aussucht. Wir haben da bestimmte Vorstellungen und deswegen auch jedes Hotel vorher angesehen, bzw. eigentlich mehrere, bis wir das richtige gefunden haben.
Ein weiterer wichtiger Grund dafür, dass wir bislang nicht noch eine Veranstaltung in Deutschland gemacht haben: Zeitlich ist sehr schwierig, in eine Woche noch eine dritte Veranstaltung hineinzubekommen. Erfahrungsgemäß haben wenige Leute am Montag Zeit, deswegen machen wir die Conferences immer Dienstags (für uns Nord) und Donnerstags (Süd - und danach geht es heim). Den Mittwoch dazwischen "gönnen" wir uns für Abbau, Fahrt und Aufbau. Das ist zwar eher großzügig, andererseits will man ja auch einigermaßen fit auf so einer Veranstaltung sein (wir haben schließlich keine Roadies, die den Auf-/Abbau und Transport machen ).
Na ja, und dann war die Nachfrage aus dem Norden bis jetzt auch nicht so arg laut! Die Schweizer lagen uns seit Jahren mit dem Ruf nach einer Users' Conference in den Ohren (auf eine angenehme Art), und dann sind wir schwach geworden . Aber bestimmt ist das die vornehm zurückhaltende Art der "Nordlichter" - das schätze ich natürlich auch sehr!  Aber ich habe das jetzt mal wahrgenommen, und wenn der Druck steigt, möchte ich für nichts garantieren .
Übrigens werden wir auch in Kopenhagen sein, aber das ist ja z.B. von Hamburg genauso weit wie Dortmund :|, dafür aber richtig weit im Norden .


----------



## Kieler (19 Januar 2009)

Hallo Herr Wagner,

vielen Dank für Ihre ausführliche Antwort. Über Dortmund, muss ich noch einmal ernsthaft nachdenken.


----------

